# Adventure to Canada.



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The adventure to Canada started early Friday morning the 28th of May at 5:45 AM to go get my Case 700 I had boughten.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=555d.jpg

The adventure took me to a through a small town in North Dakota names Mott, what a sight, tractors everywhere, lots of Case tractors and lots of other brands also.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=7c86.jpg
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=9876.jpg

From Mott the journey took us to the Garrison Dam which is located on the Missouri River.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=192a.jpg

After Garrison we traveled north to the Canadain border. We were ahead of schedule and ready to continue our adventure into Canada when things turned bad    . I was denied access iinto Canada because of something that had happened 20 years ago. We backed tracked roughlu 100 miles to another port so I could talk to an imigrations officer. After another 1 1/2 hrs and a jab in the pocket book were were finally into Canada.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=cbce.jpg

Once we were into Canada we spotted some cranes at work near Estavan SK.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=83a4.jpg
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=1874.jpg

We continue late into the night as we were now running behind. We managed to get within 50km of where the tractor was, after driving since 5:45 I was beat.

Kathy (my better half) and I stayed in Moosomin SK that night and got a good night sleep. My day was to begin like my afternoon went. I walked out and noticed I had a flat on my pickup  ,and it was raining, what the hey, it was time for breakfast . 

With tire fixed we were off to ST Lazare MB to get the tractor. It was raining pertty good by this time. Once I got the directions figured out were were off to load the tractor in the rain. The loading went well and had a nice visit with one of the previous owners. Once the tractor was loaded and tied down it quit raining
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=a51c.jpg&.src=ph
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=9d19.jpg&.src=ph

Now off to Yorkton SK to visit a fellow tractor chat fan. Saying good bye to MB.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=2a2a.jpg&.src=ph

Saturday it rained all day and Sunday was a cool cloudy day. We were off to meet another friend as we all know as bear. The journey to visit bear became a muddy mess,

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=696d.jpg&.src=ph
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=6127.jpg&.src=ph
Guess thats what happens when one doesn't follow directions. Had a nice visit with bear and his family, just wished we had more time. Bear had a few Case tractors, but had more other colors.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=bbf0.jpg&.src=ph
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=f7f8.jpg&.src=ph

Kathy and I both had a great time even if it was muddy. As time was against us we had to cut our visit short, it was time to begin the journey home. After leaving bear's we stopped at the small town of Fransis to get gas. Across the road were to big grain elevators which was a common site in SK Canada.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=ff50.jpg&.src=ph
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=8cc6.jpg&.src=ph

We now were on our journey home. Our goal was to make it to Weyburn SK before dark.
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=b4d5.jpg&.src=ph

It is now Monday the 31st of May. We both have to be back to work on the first. One last stop to buy souvenirs and off we are. At last the USA border and smooth roads.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=af95.jpg&.src=ph
After another 8 hrs we were finally home.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/detail?.dir=/e877&.dnm=41af.jpg&.src=ph

An adveture that turned out to be 1547 miles round trip. So once the gas bill is paid maybe another adventure may be in the works. Hope you all enjoyed the trip.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm glad yall had a good time and got to spend sometime with bear. Nice picture of the sunset. Those big drag lines was that at a strip mine or you don't know. Thanks for the story and pictures.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Caseman, really appreciate the effort and time you put into making this adventure available for all of us here to view! 
I might make a new section called "Road Trips!" (hopefully more people will chronologize their journeys with such detail and purpose! 

Thanks for sharing a bit of your life with all of us. It is truly appreciated. 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice slide show:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I'm glad yall had a good time and got to spend sometime with bear. Nice picture of the sunset. Those big drag lines was that at a strip mine or you don't know. Thanks for the story and pictures. *


Jody,
I'm sure it was strip mining for coal. I was surprised they weren't reclaiming more. I know here in SD when they were mining gold they had to reclaim as the went. Didn't look like they did much reclaiming. Bear may be able to provide more information on what they were doing.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it is strip mining for coal there is a power plant at estavandon't really know a whole lot more about it but i'll look into it


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Caseman, really appreciate the effort and time you put into making this adventure available for all of us here to view!
> I might make a new section called "Road Trips!" (hopefully more people will chronologize their journeys with such detail and purpose!
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy,
Wished I could of figured out how to posted the pictures so one wouldn't have had to open the link to see the pictures. Maybe with more practice I might get it figured out. I have a feeling this will be my last road trip for awhile or at least till I find another tractor.    
You might play with the idea and see what happens. I wished I would have stopped and taken more pictures. Guess thats a good reason to always go back.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Nice slide show:thumbsup: *


Thanks Randy, 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *it is strip mining for coal there is a power plant at estavandon't really know a whole lot more about it but i'll look into it *


Thanks Bear for the quick reply. Just 120 miles west of here they do lots of coal mining in WY. They have a low sulfer coal for cleaner burning. It finally warmed up here, finished planting my garden tonight.      
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd like to add my thanks for taking the time to upload the pictures caseman. I looked them over on lunch break at work today. Great way to forget about work for a while. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I'd like to add my thanks for taking the time to upload the pictures caseman. I looked them over on lunch break at work today. Great way to forget about work for a while. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark *


Thanks Mark
It means a lot.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *it is strip mining for coal there is a power plant at estavandon't really know a whole lot more about it but i'll look into it *



Thanks bear
I thought it was thats the only places I've ever seen them big old drag lines.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

found this about the coal mine it has some links from it as well
http://interactive.usask.ca/ski/mining/search/mineral_types/energy/coal.html


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *found this about the coal mine it has some links from it as well
> http://interactive.usask.ca/ski/mining/search/mineral_types/energy/coal.html *


Thanks for the link Bear, They have some biggg machinery.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They have bigger to i have seen buckets that you could drive a pickup in and make a u-turn and come back out. It neat how they move they don't have wheels or tracks they have what i call feet. They are big pads that go forward set down and lift the thing up and move forward pick up the feet and start all over again. They run on electricity and boy can they move some dirt.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya I think one of them was on modern marvels or something like that jody, on the history channel.
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have worked at a few strip mine back in my younger days. Work at one in Dolet hills in Mansfield, La. One in Fairfield, TX. and one or two more in TX. The power plant is close to it and they convey the lignite from the mine to the power plant. Thats what i did worked on the conveyor belts at the mines and the power plants.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

It amazes me how bigg they can make them. I think I may have watched the same show farmall did. They showed one of the biggest in the world working, they also showed what happens when one becomes unlevel. They are one massive piece of machinery. 
caseman-d


----------

